# I need "electric trailer brakes 101"



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 19, 2007)

I have a 04 F150 short bed and pull a 5x8 single (3500lb) axle trailer for firewood, gravel, topsoil or anything else that comes to mind. With bed and trailer stacked full of firewood or with a scoop of gravel, I definitely notice my braking when pulling up to a stop light. I have been considering outfitting the trailer with electric brakes. It'll cost me 200 for the brakes and hubs, and another 75-125 for the brake controller for the truck. The truck's already wired for it, so it would be plug-n-play.

My question is this. How does the brake controller know what the load is? Seems that if you apply the brakes the same with an empty trailer as you would with a load, that you'd just lock'em up. I see some that claim to be automatic and some that have a manual slide, and some both. Do you just turn it off or to minimum when you are empty?

I'd also appreciate any tips or bits of wisdom concerning braked trailers as this is all new territory for me.

Oh, I just finished installing a 3000lb set of Super Springs in the truck this afternoon. Now I can blow the tranny out of it, but not overstress the spring packs in the process...   

thanks,
Ian


----------



## tawilson (Mar 19, 2007)

There's a sensor in the brake controller that senses how fast you are stopping. There will be a slide or a knob to determine how much power goes to your brakes so you can adjust for empty or full. Have you checked your trucks brakes lately. The expense of upgrading your trailer will save you in truck brake wear.


----------



## lawson's tree s (Mar 19, 2007)

i turn my controller down when im pulling a empty trailer. it ain't no fun to be pulling a heavy load with no electric brakes and have to stop in a hurry.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 19, 2007)

Plan on buying the wiring kit for it as wll Ian, it's cheap compared to trying to set it all up. Make sure you use a circut breaker rather than a fuse, for the power wire, that way you can have interment brakes.
I would highly recomend this upgrade, it's astounding how much it helps!!


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Mines got a sliding bar. Just set it each time to be compatable with weight of whatever you've got loaded at that time. If ya dont set it lower after unloading a heavy load you'll likely hear some skreeching after a quick stop.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks guys. Redneck, are you using the circuit breaker as an off switch, or have you had the fuse blow while pulling a load?

Ian


----------



## tawilson (Mar 20, 2007)

You want to use a circuit breaker instead of a fuse, so if there's an overload, it resets itself and you get you brakes back. It's not like a 110v circuit breaker, which you have to reset manually. Your truck should be already wired with one. If you ever want 12v power at your plug, you will have to add in a circuit breaker to your panel under your hood. Your owners manual will have a layout of your panel with one marked for trailer brakes, so you can check to make sure it's there.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll have a look. The controller kit that was in my glove box has the stub harness for the controller box and 2 relays that you install in the panel when you connect the controller. What they do I have no clue. The CBs I was thinking of are the 24vdc ones that are in the aircraft I work on. They are the manual kind though.

Ian


----------



## begleytree (Mar 22, 2007)

I never fooled with CBs on mine, the controller senses a problem and stops feeding power to the trailer brakes on its own, and gives me a red light if theres a problem. 
most controllers come on at 6vdc when you touch the brakes and work their way up in increments to 12volts to the trailer brakes. try not to fall prey to hiding the controller like some folks do (I've seen them mounted in the glove compartment), there is an emergency slider/button on it for an emergency stop. you slide it and the brakes get 12 volts now.
but your truck should be wired already, just get the controler and the adapter pigtail to match your underdash wiring and its a simple setup. harder putting the brakes and all on the trailer and wiring it all up, maybe not harder, but more involved. dont forget a breakaway switch and the small battery that mounts on the trailer too to put the 12vdc on the brakes should it, god forbid, ever come detached.
sometimes easier to trade in your trailer for one already set up with brakes and a breakaway, but thats your call.
-Ralph


----------

